# Ista CO2 Regulator



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Never used it, but if the quality's anything like their reactor I'd steer far clear of it...


----------



## srikanth4455 (May 9, 2016)

@Axelrodi202, do you think the combo will work tho?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8...rip-off-ista-professional-c02-supply-set.html


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I haven't had good luck with other regulators that relied on a CGA320 adaptor - they fail eventually.

I'd look into other regulators. You can find much better ones for only a few more tens of dollars. CO2 is not something you want to cheap out on - failure (or even poor function) is very costly.


----------



## srikanth4455 (May 9, 2016)

@Axelrodi202, any recommendations?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I haven't been regulator-shopping in a while so am rather rusty as to specific brands. GLA is held in very high regard and is a bit pricey, though I not unfrequently see used ones being sold for under $200. I'd see if you have any local clubs or other venues (like Craigslist) where you can connect with nearby hobbyists - there are often people selling locally as well.


----------



## srikanth4455 (May 9, 2016)

thanks for all the responses. 
@Axelrodi202, The other options i found were Milwaukee MA957 $85 or the green leaf GLA GRO-1 CO2 $205 and both use CGA 320 adaptor.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

srikanth4455 said:


> thanks for all the responses.
> 
> @Axelrodi202, The other options i found were Milwaukee MA957 $85 or the green leaf GLA GRO-1 CO2 $205 and both use CGA 320 adaptor.


Between the 2 you've listed I would spend the extra money on the GLA. Some people swear by their Milwaukee units but I've heard more horror stories than good. I can't recall seeing anyone disappointed in a GLA unit. The GLA also comes with a 3 year warranty.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

srikanth4455 said:


> thanks for all the responses.
> 
> @*Axelrodi202*, The other options i found were Milwaukee MA957 $85 or the green leaf GLA GRO-1 CO2 $205 and both use CGA 320 adaptor.


The GLA GRO-1, and all GLA units except for those that specify use with a paintball cylinder, don't use any type of adapter. They connect directly to a standard industrial CO2 cylinder, which in North America has a CGA-320 thread. Any regulator designed for paintball cylinders can use an adapter to mate with industrial CGA-320-threaded cylinders.

The Milwaukee MA957 regulator is manufactured for use with standard industrial CO2 cylinders. It comes with a special washer that allows a ridiculous nipple to mate with a standard CO2 cylinder.

Any CO2 cylinder, industrial or paintball, needs to be vertical, unless it has a special internal tube. But that's part of the cylinder, not the regulator. Any regulator, no matter what its quality, will be functional vertical, horizontal, or upside down, as long as the cylinder is vertical. You could, if you really wanted, connect high pressure tubing with CGA-320 fittings to a cylinder, tie it in a knot, and hang the regulator from it upside down ten feet below the cylinder.

As for your original post, my *guess* is the ISTA regulator is designed for use with proprietary-thread cartridges, though it might be designed for use with a paintball cylinder . It's not clear from the description. I'm actually surprised that F&S would sell something with such a vague description - they're a legit retailer that deals with a lot of manufacturers and has been around a long time.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

@kevmo911 is absolutely correct. Those regulators should screw right onto your CO2 tank.


----------



## sm1ke (Jun 30, 2016)

Have you checked out CO2Art in the UK? I just ordered a regulator from them for $170 CAD (should be arriving this week) and it looks decent and gets good reviews.


----------

